# Which friend is the best friend?



## Fallowfox (Nov 11, 2020)

Which of the 6 friends on 'F.r.i.e.n.d.s.' do you think is the best?

Monica, Rachel, Phoebe, Ross, Chandler or Joey?

For people who haven't watched the show:




__





						Friends - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Bonus round. Who is the _worst_ friend?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 11, 2020)

Tough choice between Ross and Joey to be honest. Phoebe is a good honourable mention of course.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 11, 2020)

Smelly cat, smelly cat. 
What are they feeding you?
Smelly cat, smelly cat.
It's not your fault!


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Nov 11, 2020)

All wrong options. The real answer is the friends we made along the way.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 11, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Smelly cat, smelly cat.
> What are they feeding you?
> Smelly cat, smelly cat.
> It's not your fault!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 11, 2020)

Actually, it IS your fault. Cat.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 11, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Actually, it IS your fault. Cat.


*sad beep boops*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 11, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> *sad beep boops*



kek

jk, u guud catbot


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 11, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> kek
> 
> jk, u guud catbot


*happy proto noises*


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 12, 2020)

Dog is Best Friend.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 12, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Smelly cat, smelly cat.
> What are they feeding you?
> Smelly cat, smelly cat.
> It's not your fault!



The finest musical genius of our generation.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 12, 2020)

It's been years since I've properly watched / binged on the show, and the cast _definitely_ fell into flanderization after the first several seasons, but I'd say it's... hard to find any really disagreeable parts to Joey's character. Got a hell of a libido and is only slightly more sharp than a bag of hammers, but these aren't really character flaws so much as quirks (especially since he's one of the few "Actively flirtatious" characters who never crosses the line into sexual predator, at least as far as I recall). And in return he _is_ a capable actor (well, was at one point), and genuinely seems to look out for his friends / do what he can to keep their spirits up and help where he can (be it encouraging their hobbies, helping them through relationship troubles, or so-on).


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 13, 2020)

Attaman said:


> It's been years since I've properly watched / binged on the show, and the cast _definitely_ fell into flanderization after the first several seasons, but I'd say it's... hard to find any really disagreeable parts to Joey's character. Got a hell of a libido and is only slightly more sharp than a bag of hammers, but these aren't really character flaws so much as quirks (especially since he's one of the few "Actively flirtatious" characters who never crosses the line into sexual predator, at least as far as I recall). And in return he _is_ a capable actor (well, was at one point), and genuinely seems to look out for his friends / do what he can to keep their spirits up and help where he can (be it encouraging their hobbies, helping them through relationship troubles, or so-on).



I think Joey, despite being a massive womaniser, is actually one of the most morally good characters.

Ross on the other hand. Oh boy.


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 13, 2020)

10/10 easiest to answer is the worst friend which is Ross hands down.

best... this is more difficult. like mmmm....


----------



## Attaman (Nov 13, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I think Joey, despite being a massive womaniser, is actually one of the most morally good characters.
> 
> Ross on the other hand. Oh boy.


I'll admit again that it's been a few years, but did he ever engage sexual affairs? I know he pretty much flirted with (and tried to lay with) anything with a pulse, but I cannot recall him ever _cheating_ while doing so (or misleadingly stringing somebody along to do as much). 

I think the only confirmed womanizer is, well...


LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> 10/10 easiest to answer is the worst friend which is Ross hands down.


Ross. Mr. "We Were On A Break". 

That said, I have to admit I'm also forgetting a bunch of Joey's soap opera sub-plot so I can't recall if there was baggage there. I just mostly recall Joey as "Carries a silver spoon with him everywhere in case it's needed", "Flirtatious as all fuck with a 'How you doin'?' burning in his back pocket", "Stumped by elementary school-level logic problems", etcetera.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 14, 2020)

Attaman said:


> I'll admit again that it's been a few years, but did he ever engage sexual affairs? I know he pretty much flirted with (and tried to lay with) anything with a pulse, but I cannot recall him ever _cheating_ while doing so (or misleadingly stringing somebody along to do as much).
> 
> I think the only confirmed womanizer is, well...
> 
> ...




Joey dates another woman while he is already seeing Cathy.

I don't know whether Cathy was aware of it or not.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 21, 2020)

There's clearly no love for Rachel. 

Gunther clearly isn't registered on this forum.


----------

